# Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

Moin,

eigentlich wollte ich mir nur einen Kartenplotter anschaffen, da ich nur ein Hand GPS (iFinder Go) besitze.

Beim surfen bin ich dann über das Dragonfly von raymarine gestolpert und finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ganz gut!

Habe jetzt noch ein altes Garmin 250 am Boot fest verbaut.

Was meint Ihr? Lohnt sich die Anschaffung? Oder doch lieber einen einzelnen Plotter zum Garmin 250 dazu?

Hier das Produkt:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echolote-Navigation/FischfinderCombi-Echolote/Raymarine/Dragonfly-CHIRP/Raymarine-Dragonfly-CHIRP-Echolot-und-GPS-mit-DownVision--10687.html


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Hallo, über das Dragonfly kann Dir im Augenblick noch niemand erschöpfend Auskunft geben, da es noch nicht ausgeliefert wird.Soll am Ende des laufenden Monats passieren. Dann werden wir auch die ersten Rückmeldungen haben.

Wichtig: Die Tiefenangaben, die zum Teil im Netz kursieren, sind für die Süßwasserangelei o.k. im Salzwasser reduziert sich das auf ca 100m, was immer noch gut ist. Für die norwegischen Fjorde ist das aber zu wenig.

Als Universalwaffe würde sich für mich eher das neue GARMIN echomap 50s anbieten, das einen hervorragenden Plotter besitzt und ein gutes Zweifrequenzecholot Echolot der 500Watt Klasse. Bei einem Preis von ca 450 Euro ist das ein echter Hit.
Lieferbar allerdings erst ab April/Mai diesen Jahres.

http://www.directshop24.de/navigati...t-integriertem-echolot-mit-heckgeber/a-13026/


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Hey,

danke dir für deine Antwort! Ist bei dem Garmin denn im Plotter Tiefenangaben dabei? Auf den Bildern selbst sieht es nicht danach aus?!

Edit: Seh gerade, es muss eine extra Karte gekauft werden. Die liegt bei knapp 200 Euro. Dann würde ich knapp 100 Euro ggü. dem Dragonfly sparen.

Bin mir etwas unschlüssig. :/

Fischen tue ich in der Elbe, deutsche und schwedische Ostseeküste.


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Natürlich sind Tiefenangaben dabei. Jede Tiefenlinie läßt sich,wenn die Tiefenangabe nicht dabei steht sofort abfragen.
Übrigens : Anhand der Tiefenlinien (Angelkarte) lassen sich Plateaus,Vorsprünge usw. sehr schnell finden. Echolotbilder kann man aufzeichnen, die augenblickliche GPS Position kann auf dem Echobild eingetragen werden, so dass fängige Stellen exakt wieder angefahren werden können. 
Beim Raymarine müssen Karten auch dazu gekauft werden und ..
Eine BLuechart Karte für das Garmin biete ich gerade an (Kleinanzeigen, Verschiedenes). Vielleicht einmal reinschauen.


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Das Dragonfly liegt bei 779 inkl. einer Small Gold Karte.

Das Garmin liegt bei 447. Die EU710L Karte kostet nochmal 299 Euro drauf. Da bin ich dann bei 746 Euro.

Ich schau mal welche Karte du hast.

Hat denn jemand schon mal ein Raymarine gehabt? Wie ist die Bedienung etc?

Habe bis jetzt ein portables X125 Lowrance und das Garmin 250 im Einsatz fest am Boot.

Anhand den Bilder siehte s für mich so aus als wenn die Karten bei dem RayMarine realistischer sind?!

Edit sagt:
Bei dem Raymarine müsste ich mir mind. noch eine Small Karte dazu kaufen, da ich Fehmarn, Südschweden und Elbe brauche.


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Ich habe schon einmal ein Raymarine A50D gehabt. Die Bedienung ist schnell erlernt, jedes Gerät hat da seine Vor-und Nachteile. Im Vergleich dazu fand ich das Garmin 521s etwas logischer aufgebaut. Das Dragonfly hat eine Cursorsteuerung, mit der man windowslike die passenden Fenstersymbole bewegen (blättern) kann. Aufgerufen wird das Gewünschte dann mit einem Druck auf den Cursor. Bei Garmin hat man die klassische Tastenbedienung, die aber sehr logisch und einfach in der Bedienung funktioniert, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass sich da im Vergleich zum 521s bei dem neuen echomap 50s nicht so viel geändert hat.


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Also ich bleibe bei dem Raymarine.

637 Euro plus die Europa Karte 220 Euro und ich bin bestens gerüstet.

Das Dragonfly hat 50Kanal GPS, das Garmin nur 10. Da bin ich mit dem Raymarine metergenau auf Kurs.

Zudem bin ich mit der CHRIP Technologie auf dem neuesten Stand was das Echolot betrifft.


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Leider sachlich etwas falsch.
Garmin fragt die Satelliten 10x/Sekunde ab (das hat nichts mit der Anzahl der möglichen Satelliten zu tun), ein Standard GPS wie es im Raymarine eingebaut ist nur 1x/sec. Deine Annahme, Du würdest mit dem Raymarine genauer navigieren, ist deshalb falsch, es ist genau anders herum, insbesondere bei langsam fahrendem Boot z.B. beim Schleppen.Zum Navigieren braucht man übrigens nur vier Satelliten, davon ist einer der Korrektursatellit, der für eine Verkleinerung der Abweichungen sorgen soll.Was die elektronischen Karten anlangt, hat Navionics (Raymarine, Lowrance)keine Angelkarten (detailierte Tiefenlinien)integriert, sondern nur Navigationskarten, die es bei Bluechart natürlich auch gibt.
Was die Echolotgeschichte angeht, so darf Du echte Chirp Geräte z.B. von Raymarine,Garmin nicht mit dem Dragonfly vergleichen. Dazu ist das Echo zu schwach ausgelegt. Ist bei diesem sensationellen Preis auch nachvollziehbar.
Hast Du denn auch schon einmal nach dem Lowrance elite 7 HDI geschaut? Das wäre in der Preisklasse bis 800 Euro auch noch eine Alternative mit einem deutlich leistungsfähigeren Echo. Lowrance verwendet auch Navionics Karten.


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Mennnnöööö 

Jetzt bin ich wieder unsicher! Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Infos! Echt super!

Lowrance ist mir dann zu teuer. Da bin ich mit Karte dann bei über 1000 Euro.

Also entweder das Echomap50 oder das Dragonfly.

Für welches würdest du dich entscheiden? Ich brauche den Plotter eigentlich nur um meine Spots wiederzufinden. Fischen tue ich Elbe, Fehmarn, Schweden süd und ectl Rügen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Ich habe die Sache so gesehen: Die Angelkarten mit den detailierten Tiefenlinien sind beim Auffinden von lohnen Stelle, Kanten,Abbrüchen usw. von unschätzbarem Wert. Für mich sind sie wichtiger als das Echolot selbst. Die GPS Genauigkeit liegt im Schnitt bei ca 3 m,das ist ein theoretischer Wert,der in der Praxis deutlich höher ausfallen kann, weil die Positionsbestimung des GPS in Verbindung mit Strömung,Drift,Windgeschwingkeit usw einfach nicht häufig genug upgedated wird. Mit dem Garmin geht das wahrscheinlich besser, da die Wiederholfrequenz der Positionsbestimmung verzehnfacht wurde. Wenn man jetzt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis anschaut, kommt das Garmin deutlich besser weg, hat das stärkere Echolot und die genauere Positionsbestimmung. Das würde bei mir die Entscheidung bringen, zumal die passenden BluechartKarten auch sehr preiswert zu bekommen sind.
Das Raymarine ist zugegeben ein fazinierendes Gerät, da es in bestimmten Bereichen die Unterwasserwelt fast fotoähnlich abbilden kann. Für das Fischen ist diese Eigenschaft aber weniger wichtig. Die Fischerkennung wird auch bei Raymarine mit der traditionellen EchoMethode betrieben. Letzlich ist das Echolotscanning sehr gut, um Schatzsuche zu betreiben oder Wasserleichen zu finden ( ist natürlich polemisch übertrieben). Beim Fischen kann man eigentlich darauf verzichten. Damit ist nicht die CHIRP Technik an sich gemeint, sie ist durch den variablen Frequenzbereich eine deutliche Verbesserung der Möglichkeiten unter das Boot zu schauen.
Gruß


----------



## Samuel55 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Was haben diese Angelkarten denn auf sich? Hast du mal einen Linkl drüber wo ich mich einlesen kann?

Stimmt, mir gehts beim Echolot auch mehr um Tiefen und Bodenbeschaffung.


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Es gibt  einen englischen USER GUIDE für Bluechart G2 aber die dort enthaltene Information ist für uns Angler nicht zu gebrauchen. Was wollen wir mit Hafenplänen und Navigation durch die Schären usw. Da mag für Segler wichtig sein, für uns ist eher die Information der Anglerkarte interessant, die wird dort aber überhaupt nicht besprochen. Meines Wissens gibt es kein Schriftwerk, das die Funktionsweise der Karten im Einzelnen bespricht. Garmin geht davon aus, dass die Information mit der Gebrauchsanweisung des Plotters/Sounders einhergeht, da dann die Bedienfunktionen gleich kartentypisch aufgezeigt  werden können.
Schick mir doch einfach über eine privat Mail (meine Kleinanzeige Verschiedenes) deine Emailadresse, dann kann ich Dir Kartenausschnitte und weitere Infos schicken ohne hier alles veröffentlichen zu müssen (Copyright!).


----------



## Windelwilli (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*



			
				paree12;3850394... ohne hier alles veröffentlichen zu müssen (Copyright!).[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich. Lese interessiert mit und wird in Kürze auch für mich interessant werden.


----------



## pxrxx12 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Also, wer Infos braucht und mit dem hier Gesagten nicht genügend informiert worden ist, der kann sich mit einer PN ja anhängen. Aber es ist nun mal so: jeder Kartenausschnitt, der veröffentlich wird, müsste von Garmin genehmigt werden. Ansonsten würde der Beitrag von unseren Moderatoren gelöscht werden müssen und dafür ist mir die Arbeit zu schade.


----------



## Samuel55 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Du solltest Post haben!


----------



## Jungferntaler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Nabend, krame das alte Thema mal wieder aus. Wo liegt der Unterschied zu den 2015er Modellen vom Dragonfly zu den z.b. 2013er, ausser der Firmwarestand. Könnte günstig eins von 2013 schießen, oder halt die 200€ teurere 2015er Version.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Raymarine Dragonfly?*

Dragonfly hatte paar Probleme mit der Wasserdichtheit der ersten Modelle.  Kenne paar Benutzer wo Raymarine die Geraete mehrmals ausgetauscht hat. Deshalb habe ich mich fuer ein Garmin 45dv entschieden.


----------

